# How do you make tobasco Sauce?



## nakom (Jan 26, 2011)

Does anyone know how you make a hot sauce like tobasco?  I cannot get the consistency of the tobasco sauce.  I am not as worried about the taste as I am the consistency.  I want to make a similar sauce that I play with the pepper blend to get what I want.

I have looked on the net but the sauces are not what I was looking for.  Any thoughts?

thanks

Nick


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 26, 2011)

Read the ingredient label on your fav and get busy.

 Good luck and have fun!!

  Craig


----------



## alblancher (Jan 26, 2011)

Louisiana Tabasco sauce starts with Tabasco peppers chopped and packed into barrels with salt for months and months.  The "mash" is then mixed with vinegar and allowed to "cure".  The liquid is strained and packaged.  This is my understanding from how it is made.   Chef John Folse in his book  "Encyclopedia of Cajun and Creole Cuisine" offers this alternative

6lbs sweet red cherry peppers

3 lbs hot red jalapeno peppers

remove stems from peppers and quarter, retaining seeds. 

In a large sauce pot place peppers and seeds with enough water to cover by 1/4 inch

bring to rolling boil, reduce to simmer and cook until peppers are tender but still bright red, do not brown

remove tenderized peppers from liquid and run through food mill or puree in food processor.

I make a sauce of just diced jalapenos, salt and vinegar.  After a couple of  months in the fridge I run through a food processor or just dish out and serve.  You can add sugar to this to take out some of the bitterness.

Al


----------



## eman (Jan 26, 2011)

I made some w/ tobassco peppers  and vinegar and salt. made a mash and aged it in a glass gallon jar . came out pretty good , Not as good as tobassco but still pretty good.


----------



## nakom (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.

I will try the recipe you listed, I pretty much did the same thing with Jalapenos but it got real thick and I cut it with white vinegar.  It did not taste right but maybe I cooked it to long and too hot.  Thank you for the advice, I really like hot sauce and I like to have tried and true recipes and then experiment.


----------

